# Looking for help



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

hello, im 5'11 190lbs and am looking for a new board. i ride a 155 rome agent right now but am heavily leaning to the lib-tech 152 skate banana. my question is is this board to small for me or should i go towards the 156. i would like a smaller board than i 155 but is 152 to small? thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I personally think it would be too small for you. A 156 sounds good for your height/weight if you're planning on doing a bunch of park stuff...


----------

